

Show HN: Yourtaximeter.com - lotkowskim
https://yourtaximeter.com/

======
saddestcatever
A good idea, but room for improvement.

\- Get rid of that full-screen HTML5 video. Full-screen background videos are
great for experience driven services, but distracting for utilities.

\- be clear about where you support. UK only - took me a while

\- Autocomplete on addressed. If not - show what format you expect. Hell, even
placing markers on a map would be better then blind entering

------
cr3ative
"we'll tell you how much it will cost" is a very bold thing to put on the
front page to be followed by backpedalling on the FAQ page.

If you're not guaranteeing your fare estimates, what value does this add over
calling my local minicab company or using their app?

~~~
enraged_camel
Sometimes when I travel, I find that the taxi companies I rely on are not
available in the area.

So the value proposition of this app could be, "send me a taxi using whatever
taxi service is available where I am.'

------
yourtaximeter
Thank you for all your comments - We will take them all onboard.

Not clearly displaying that we only operate within Great Britain is clearly an
issue. Therefore I have now added a banner that should be displayed if you are
outside of Great Britain. The geolocation isn't perfect but it's good enough
for now, we will look into making this more accurate in the future.

We will certainly reconsider the video background and I can also confirm that
autocomplete in the search boxes is currently on our roadmap as a high
priority feature.

Your feedback is very much appreciated so keep it coming!

------
2ndgreen
How are you competing with new taxi apps? The trend today is moving towards
hailing a cab through swiping a finger over a smartphone app whereas you are
taking a step back to providing phone numbers like the older days? Is this
based on user feedback that they are still willing to make taxi calls?

~~~
yourtaximeter
We started off as a taxi fare calculator several years ago. We are currently
developing a booking system to be able to allow users to book a taxi within
the website/app.

------
bnejad
The video in the background is over the top but this is a cool service. I
don't see what the other commenter is trying to say about "not guaranteeing
the fare" since you are getting all the pricing information to calculate from
either the taxi company or the local rates decided by law.

------
whizzkid
\- Put UK only sign if it is

\- Remove ugly search indicator

\- Autocomplete on adresses fields

\- Try more focus on the content then background

Then you actually have a good idea :) Good luck!

------
peteretep
So it's like ubiCabs, but without the convenience?

------
kelnos
Hm, I entered in my street address + city in the from, and "SFO" in the
destination, and I just got "Problem calculating the route".

------
simonrobert93
This is UK only

~~~
saddestcatever
Yeah. This is crucial. Needs to be more clear. I was trying to enter in
addressed, and didn't understand why it wasn't working.

